# Woran erkennne ich das mein 144Hz Monitor mit 144Hz betrieben wird



## Endeman (23. Juni 2018)

Hi! ich habe mit letztens den AOC G2460 PF mit 144Hz gekauft und habe ihn mit DP angeschlossen im Grafiktreiber von amd ist Freesync aktiviert und windows sagt sowie der treiber der Monitor hätte 60 Hz jedoch behauptet z.B. Overwatch er hätte 144Hz würde mich über antworten freuen danke im vorraus.


----------



## claster17 (23. Juni 2018)

Hast du in Windows auch auf 144Hz eingestellt?

UFO Test: Framerates-text
Der Browser müsste die eingestellte Bildwiederholrate erkennen.

Kann dir dein Bildschirm nicht anzeigen, mit wieviel Hertz der gerade läuft?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juni 2018)

Ganz einfach, Mauszeigertest.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Links 60Hz, rechts 144Hz.


----------



## drstoecker (23. Juni 2018)

Unter Windows Anzeige Treiber kann man die hz einstellen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Juni 2018)

Start- Einstellungen - System - Anzeigen - Anzeige auswählen - erweiterte Anzeigeeinstellungen - Aktualisierungsrate
(modifiziertes Win 10).


----------



## Endeman (23. Juni 2018)

Danke Leute jetzt weiss ich dass mein Monitor wirklich mit 144Hz läuft


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juni 2018)

Endeman schrieb:


> Danke Leute jetzt weiss ich dass mein Monitor wirklich mit 144Hz läuft



Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es zwischen Desktop und Spielen andere Treibereinstellungen gibt. Solltest Du unter Windows wirklich weiterhin 60Hz  eingestellt haben, kann es auch sein, dass unter dem Desktop weiterhin 60Hz genommen werden und nur in 3D Anwendungen die Nvida Kontrolle übernimmt. Kontrollier das nochmal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## azzih (23. Juni 2018)

In Anzeige unter Windows kannste das einstellen. Und dann halt noch in jedem Spiel schauen, dass VSync auch deaktiviert ist. Manche Spiele bieten mittlerweile auch in den Optionen schon die Möglichkeit 144hz/FPS einzustellen, Overwatch beispielsweise.


----------



## Ion (23. Juni 2018)

Das sieht man auch ganz einfach wenn man ein offenes Fenster hin und her bewegt. Bei 60Hz wird das extrem unscharf und die Schrift lässt sich nicht mehr lesen. Bei >120Hz dagegen ist alles viel flüssiger und schärfer. Bei 240Hz gibts keine Unschärfe mehr.


----------



## drstoecker (23. Juni 2018)

Im Game die Auflösung und hz Zahl kontrollieren, oft kann man letzteres nochmal extra auswählen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juni 2018)

azzih schrieb:


> ...Und dann halt noch in jedem Spiel schauen, dass VSync auch deaktiviert ist. .


V-sync sollte aktiviert sein, damit es bei 144FPS bleibt.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juni 2018)

Warum?
Bei 144Hz hast du wenig Probleme mit tearing


----------

